# Gravely 814 Series



## witty (May 22, 2010)

IF anyone knows about this Gravely its a 814 Gravely riding Tractor.... with a Koshler 321S Engine:

What happen is the piston busted in this Tractor... So I changed it but it was my first time working on anything like this so I thought I had to take the crankshaft out to change it not realizing all I would of had to do was take the oil pan off to change it....lol

Anyways i removed the flywheel the stator... and pulled the crankshaft out then put in new piston... and put back in crankshaft...... IT is now running Great as far as it is sounding....

MY Problem Now is you can put it in any gear and bring the level that makes it go forward are reverse down to move... and it will not move at all in forward are reverse... I can get it in gear ok and the level works fine it locks in both foward and reverse but it just will not move at all now..

Is there something I could of done when i removed the crankshaft that now prevents it from moving foward are reverse? and if so what and how to fix it...


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you put the gear back on the end of the crank ???


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

*Hi Kevin*

when i put back the crankshaft there was a gear on the right for the valves to go up and down that gear I found had to be aligned just right with a mark on the crankshaft......

on the other side where two small gears they turned freely though so I didnt think it mattered about them being aligned with anything so once i got the gear that works the valves aligned with the mark on the crankshaft I just then slipped it in place and it locked and then ran ok.... 

I didn't remove a gear when i took out the crankshaft so you got me would those two smaller gears on the right of the crankshaft have something to do with it not moving now either in reverse or foward.?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Kevin is asking about the gear that goes on the outside of the engine, on the PTO shaft. Did you remember to put it back on.


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

HI sorry its been a while since i replied.... Here is an update there was a gear that came off on the end of the crankshaft when i pulled it out it came off the key that is on the crankshaft and it got between the gears and locked the wheels to where it would not go in forward nor reverse nor would the wheels even turn on the back where it had locked them tight..... I got all that fixed and have used it two times since then.... It seems like it was making a noise from the clutches one on the right side and one on the left side, each working forward and reverse... well today i started to push some gravel with it and was going up a hill and it just stopped pulling... now again it will not go no where when i put it in reverse are forward... but the wheels are not locked up like last time.. cause it will roll back in neutral unlike before.... so I dont think the gear came off do you think that the clutches could of went bad?...... this gravely is draining me finanically dry...


----------

